# New Amsoil Diesel Oil.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@XtremeRevolution should be able to add something to this discussion.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> @XtremeRevolution should be able to add something to this discussion.


Yeah hes the guy who got me set up the first time with their program so I hope he chimes in.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks interesting. Haven't heard of dexosD before. Must be an attempt to decrease confusion between the (dexos1 gen2) for the gas engines and dexos2 for diesel.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

JettatoCruze said:


> Yeah hes the guy who got me set up the first time with their program so I hope he chimes in.


I joined last week. Its only 20 $ a year so what the heck. My stuff comes next day shipping as the warehouse is only an hour away from me.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Dexos D is for the 3.0 LM2 Duramax. It's a 0w20 spec. There's currently no such thing as 5w30 DexosD, as dexosD is 0w20 only, and uses ACEA C5 specs as well, and C5 is also a low viscosity only spec.

The fact that they don't call out the 0w20 as C5 compliant makes me wonder and be wary of use in the Duramax, but using the 5w30 in a Cruze, SEEMs like it would be okay, but their advetising of DexosD and Dexos2 specs at same time is curious as well. And so is they fact that they don't recommend it for ANY API specs. Usually C3 oils meet API specs. I wonder why it doesn't here


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't run 0w-20 in anything, whether recommend or not. It's to thin IMO to safely protect the internals no matter how well engineered it is.

I run the 5w-30 dexos2 in the Cruze 1.6L diesel, but don't push change intervals either.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Plenty of engines call for 5W-20...0W-20 would be no different at operating temperature...it's just a little thinner when cold. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

DexosD is 0w20 for fuel efficiency, that's it. There's no rational argument that I know that can be made for using such a low HTHS viscocity oil in a street driven engine. ACEA C5 specs is 2.6-2.9 for HTHS. I won't run oil in that range in my LE2, no way in hell I'd run it in a truck. The only downside to a higher(normal ~3.5) HTHS would be fuel economy. Whereas it's well acknowledged that lower HTHS don't offer the same level of protection.

The Mobil Dexos D is HTHS 2.6 and the ACDelco oil IS the Mobil oil to my knowledge.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> DexosD is 0w20 for fuel efficiency, that's it. There's no rational argument that I know that can be made for using such a low HTHS viscocity oil in a street driven engine. ACEA C5 specs is 2.6-2.9 for HTHS. I won't run oil in that range in my LE2, no way in hell I'd run it in a truck. The only downside to a higher(normal ~3.5) HTHS would be fuel economy. Whereas it's well acknowledged that lower HTHS don't offer the same level of protection.
> 
> The Mobil Dexos D is HTHS 2.6 and the ACDelco oil IS the Mobil oil to my knowledge.


If I had a 3.0 Duramax 1500 I'd be running 10w30 CJ-4/CK-4 or 5w30 Dexos 2 at the minimum. The high compression diesel engine will only benefit from a higher HTHS, the only negative would be 0.1% lower fuel economy from the thicker oil. 

If it's anything like my 2.8 Duramax, it will have fuel dilution between 2-3% on each 9,000 mile oil change which drops the viscosity 2-3 cSt. This is the reason I now run 10w40 CJ-4 in that truck so that it stays at a 30 wt minimum after the FD is factored in.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

What is HTHS? Apparently people in this thread are a hell of a lot more informed about diesel oil than I am.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JettatoCruze said:


> What is HTHS? Apparently people in this thread are a hell of a lot more informed about diesel oil than I am.


HTHS = high temp high shear. Effectively a way of looking at the viscocity and therefore protective strength of an oil under harsh condition.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

JettatoCruze said:


> What is HTHS? Apparently people in this thread are a hell of a lot more informed about diesel oil than I am.


HTHS is the "Hot" viscosity typically seen in the higher temp areas on the engine like the main and rod bearings. This is the viscosity this is the most critical factor in an engine oil as it is what floats the bearings. A 5w30 made for gasoline engines will have about 20% lower HTHS than a C3 type 5w30 diesel oil.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Release today. Here is the product page-









Synthetic Diesel Oil SAE 5W-30


Shop Synthetic Diesel Oil SAE 5W-30 at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com







https://amsoilcontent.com/ams/lit/databulletins/g3713.pdf


----------

